
Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) Beta - reddotX
http://releases.ubuntu.com/disco/
======
akmittal
It comes with kernel 5.0, Mesa 19 and Gnome 3.32(which support fraction
scaling) and has lots of performance improvement
[https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu-1...](https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu-1904-first&num=1)

~~~
omnifischer
Why is it clearlinux always wins in every comparison? Seriously I wonder Intel
can squeeze everything out of their chips.

~~~
akmittal
I never heard about clearlinux except on phoenix. Im not sure who the users
are for this.

------
jdlyga
I've been using it. It's pretty good. It's basically the same Ubuntu you've
been seeing since 17.10. The performance is better, there's some tweaks to
gnome, and the Yaru theme from 18.10 is great. It's refinements mostly.

------
dirtylowprofile
Not secured on the browser

~~~
de_watcher
Plain HTTP is so much better for downloading public stuff while being behind
these crappy corporate HTTPS firewalls.

You then just verify the files with the GPG tools.

~~~
JoshuaRLi
This. In my limited experience, HTTP MITM doesn't really happen. I'm sure TLS
is quite fast on reasonably modern magic rocks, but for things like
distribution ISOs I prefer to download only checksums over HTTPS.

